# Quelle passerelle multimédia pour Mac?



## shenrone (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

Je souhaite trouve une passerelle multimédia pour lire mes fichier audio et vidéo (sd et Hd) sur ma TV, jusque la que du très classique.
La ou ça se complique c'est au niveau compatibilite avec les Mac.
Outre la présence d'une prise ethernet il faut que ce boitier soit capable de lire le format hfs+ (journalise si possible).
Enfin je n'arrive pas a savoir si ces passerelles une fois connecte a un disque externe Usb peuvent se comporter comme une Time capsule?

Merci d'avance de votre aide!


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Octobre 2010)

Apple TV????


----------



## shenrone (16 Octobre 2010)

Je ne crois pas que l'Apple TV prend les différents formats tels que mkv, avi, divx...
Et le dernier model n'a pas de port USB host...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (19 Octobre 2010)

Il existe un boîtier chez Macway capable de lire le HFS+
Le news Macgé date de cet été:
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/159381/macway-un-disque-dur-multimedia-de-poche-en-hfs

Il est même possible de le rendre compatible réseau avec un adaptateur USB/Ethernet.

Je cherche pour ma part un boîtier compatible avec les bibliothèques Iphoto et itunes et qui puisse donc les lire directement dans une interface adaptée. Ce boîtier storeva en est-il capable?

Existe-t-il, mis à part l'Apple TV (qui ne lit pas tous les formats de vidéos), un boîtier ou une solution autre qui me permette de le faire?


Merci

J.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (19 Octobre 2010)

Je répond une fois encore, en ajoutant que la série des boîtiers Western Digital acceptent le HFS+ (en format non journalisé)
deux versions majeures existent: avec ou sans prise réseau . 
Ici, le boîtiers réseau: http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/products.asp?driveid=735

Il existe aussi une version Hub avec un DD de 1to .

Par ailleurs, je pense que l'on peut connecter un DD externe sur ce boîtier et l'utiliser comme un module de sauvegarde TimeMachine (version réseau uniquement).

voir ici pour un test complet: http://www.lesnumeriques.com/western-digital-wd-tv-live-p320_6586_162.html 

Par contre, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé le moyen simple et efficace de jumeler les performances des Western Digital (pour la vidéo) et de l'Apple TV (pour les photos et le reste)...à l'aide.

merci.

J.


----------



## fpoil (19 Octobre 2010)

Atv 1ere du nom hackée avec atvflash + eventuellement carte broadcom crystal pour le 1080p.... Bon fais pas timecapsule


----------



## Marfouille (2 Novembre 2010)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> Je répond une fois encore, en ajoutant que la série des boîtiers Western Digital acceptent le HFS+ (en format non journalisé)
> deux versions majeures existent: avec ou sans prise réseau .
> Ici, le boîtiers réseau: http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/products.asp?driveid=735
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

Le lecteur multimédia présenté ci-dessus avait attiré mon attention lors de mes recherches, j'avais lu ici ou là que la compatibilité avec le MacOS n'était pas au top.... Quid ? 

(perso, je suis en 10.4 Tiger)


----------

